# Whats the difference between the GSAR and TSAR Marathon wacth???



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 25, 2006)

The TSAR is "Quartz movement", the GSAR is "automatic movement". 

TSAR= $425

GSAR=$675

Why is the GSAR so much more $$$? And whats the difference between Quartz movement and Automatic movement???

Thanks!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello PSM!

The watch with an Automatic movement can be readily seen because you see the second hand "sweeping" across the dial (as in Rolex for example) instead of the Quartz movement's second hand which "ticks" (as in some Rolex Cellinis) across. Other than that, I don't know about said watches.

Enjoy!


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 25, 2006)

Quartz movement generally refers to a battery operated watch. Automatic means the watch is spring driven with the watch "winding" itself with the movement/motion of the wearer. An automatic movement is more complex and seemingly preferred by a lot of watch people. I think both of those factors increase the price.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 25, 2006)

As Alloy Addict said. And yes the price does go UP when it's an Automatic. I wonder if Automatics "generally" have Jewel movements? :thinking:


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 25, 2006)

CHC,
It seems like an automatic movement is more likely to be jeweled, and have more jewels. I'm far from a watch expert though, so I could very well be wrong.


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 26, 2006)

The 'jewels' are not the cause of the higher price. Its just synthetic rubies that are used to reduce friction and wear and tear. More jewels just means more moving parts, nothing to do with cost. Do not associate watch movement jewels with gems and jewellery, movement jewels are just 'parts' in a watch movement, like screws and pivots, etc.

Automatics are generally more expensive because its more likely that an automatic watch are going to be returned for servicing, and the movement itself is usually more expensive than a quartz movement and with good maintenance, last longer.


----------



## cy (Mar 26, 2006)

TSAR and GSAR share identical bodies, crystal, hands, etc. faces are identical except GSAR says automatic. both use 14 tritium tubes. both weight 93 grams. 

GSAR has an automatic swiss movement, which costs more than a quartz movement. it not hard to tell why, look at the complexity of a mechanical movement compared to a quartz movement. 

I've had my TSAR almost two weeks and it's keeping scarry accurate time. it's staying +/- .5sec for two weeks.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 26, 2006)

IMHO most watch collector would refer to automatic movement in a watch as the heartbeat and soul! 
I ve read some Rolex (with automatic movement) have never even been serviced for more than 10 years. 
:devil: got soul?


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 26, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> The 'jewels' are not the cause of the higher price. Its just synthetic rubies that are used to reduce friction and wear and tear. More jewels just means more moving parts, nothing to do with cost. Do not associate watch movement jewels with gems and jewellery, movement jewels are just 'parts' in a watch movement, like screws and pivots, etc.
> 
> Automatics are generally more expensive because its more likely that an automatic watch are going to be returned for servicing, and the movement itself is usually more expensive than a quartz movement and with good maintenance, last longer.



:huh2:

I don't think anyone mentioned the price being higher due to a greater number of jewels. I do think it is going to make the price go up some because it adds even more parts, but certainly not due to the price of the rubies.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 26, 2006)

Indeed—as GhostReaction and Alloy Addict mentioned above. :wave:


----------



## rugbymatt (Mar 26, 2006)

Alloy Addict said:


> :huh2:
> 
> I don't think anyone mentioned the price being higher due to a greater number of jewels. I do think it is going to make the price go up some because it adds even more parts, but certainly not due to the price of the rubies.



I think that it does make a difference. More Jewels and or complications means more moving parts, and more moving parts equals more money. As Alloy Addict said not because of the price of the "jewels" but because more moving parts is more complicated to make, therefore more expensive.


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

It's the difference that makes a regular Rolex worth much more than an OysterQuartz


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 26, 2006)

Alloy Addict said:


> :huh2:
> 
> I don't think anyone mentioned the price being higher due to a greater number of jewels. I do think it is going to make the price go up some because it adds even more parts, but certainly not due to the price of the rubies.



Sorry I did not read CHC's post before yours.


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 26, 2006)

rugbymatt said:


> I think that it does make a difference. More Jewels and or complications means more moving parts, and more moving parts equals more money. As Alloy Addict said not because of the price of the "jewels" but because more moving parts is more complicated to make, therefore more expensive.



And hence, more complicated to service during warranty issues, thus probably raises the price.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 27, 2006)

If I ever get a GSAR (automatic) I would be wearing it most of the time. Even to bed so that it wont stop ticking. 
You will feel more "bonded" to a good expensive watch rather than a quartz. :sick2:


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 27, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> Sorry I did not read CHC's post before yours.



No problem.


----------



## cy (Mar 27, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> If I ever get a GSAR (automatic) I would be wearing it most of the time. Even to bed so that it wont stop ticking.
> You will feel more "bonded" to a good expensive watch rather than a quartz. :sick2:


took off my EDC submariner in favor of a quartz TSAR. I'm getting +/- .5sec accuracy after two weeks. 

I'm loving my TSAR and are wearing it 7x24. could say I've bonded to my TSAR. 

would have gotten a GSAR, but didn't see the point when I'm already wearing a sub. 

IMHO TSAR is one of the best watch values available. it's got 14 tritium tubes, 12:00 vial glows red. It's constructed solid as they come. 

much to do have been made of Navy Seals as a promotion tool. when TSAR/GSAR is actual watch under current contract to the US military. after wearing TSAR for a bit, can certainly understand why this watch was chosen. it's a no compromise tool!


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 28, 2006)

I abandoned my Breitling in the drawer cause I got too tired of wearing it everytime. I wear my luminox and not worry about having to wind it up and setting the time again if ever I m not wearing it for a couple of days.
If you get an Automatic and stop wearing it for a couple of days the watch will stop ticking. For a quartz it will only stop ticking if the batt is dead.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 28, 2006)

They sell these jewelry watch box that "rotates" to keep them automatic watches ticking. I'm sure ya'll seen them. But these "jewelry boxes" are ExPenSive! :huh:


----------

